# Stone Texture with Acetone



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

People have asked how I got the texture on my photo-op wall ... so here is how I did it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That was great. Thanks IMU. Oh, do you have to wait a certain length of time before you can paint so the acetone doesn't mess up the paint?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It works so fast, it's like magic


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait...WHAT photo op wall?

Do you rinse it off to stop the process?? And I wonder if nail polish remover works?? Probably....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I've used this technique before when doing stone walls for theatre productions. Word of caution. The fumes that are created when spritzing acetone (or laquer thinner, that works a little faster) on polystyrene foam are toxic. I would only use this technique outside or in a fume hood.

Debbie, water will neutralize the acetone. When the acetone has done what you want it to do, spritz water on it, dry it and you're ready to paint.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just Whisper said:


> That was great. Thanks IMU. Oh, do you have to wait a certain length of time before you can paint so the acetone doesn't mess up the pant?


The stuff I use evaporates very quickly and since I used a small sprayer, it's not a lot of liquid on the surface. My panels were 7'-2+" by 4' and were dry in about 10 minutes.



RoxyBlue said:


> It works so fast, it's like magic


Yep, it's very quick and it doesn't take long to mess it up too!



debbie5 said:


> Wait...WHAT photo op wall?
> 
> Do you rinse it off to stop the process?? And I wonder if nail polish remover works?? Probably....


Oh, just a little prop I whipped up in 6 1/2 months! :googly:

Nail polish remover didn't work since the acetone concentration wasn't strong enough (unless you have 100%, but then that's paint thinner).



Bascombe said:


> I've used this technique before when doing stone walls for theatre productions. Word of caution. The fumes that are created when spritzing acetone (or laquer thinner, that works a little faster) on polystyrene foam are toxic. I would only use this technique outside or in a fume hood.
> 
> Debbie, water will neutralize the acetone. When the acetone has done what you want it to do, spritz water on it, dry it and you're ready to paint.


Yes, just about EVERYTHING you do with/to styrofoam is BAD ... sorry I didn't mention it, thought it was a given.  Thanks for the word of caution.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Wait...WHAT photo op wall?
> 
> Do you rinse it off to stop the process?? And I wonder if nail polish remover works?? Probably....


Most nail polish remover no longer contains acetone, so they don't work on the foam very well anymore. You can get a small can of straight acetone in the paint section of any home improvement store. Even WalMart stocks it in their paint section.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I made 2 revelations while trying this technique. It has almost no effect on great stuff. And the styrofoam I was using was recycled from another prop so it already had latex paint on it. The acetone would not eat through it. So be sure to use the acetone before you paint.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes ... acetone doesn't work well with Great Stuff (nor do I, it's a real pain to do anything with) and latex paint acts as a protective barrier so you have to use "raw" styrofoam for this effect to work.

Thanks for mentioning this JW.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am looking forward to trying this though, so I will make something in the near future out of styrofoam so I can try it. LOL It just looks so cool.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice demonstration, and a cool technique.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a really cool effect!


----------

